# muskingum flatheads



## cat_reaper90 (May 31, 2011)

I am looking to take a trip out to the muskingum river on the hunt for some nice flatheads but have never fished to river before. Im looking to get a little insight. Maybe some spot and bait tips?


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

best bet is to fish a damn or anywhere u see alot of structure, if u got a boat look for structure next to deep holes u mark or deep holes next to feeder creeks


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

cat_reaper90 said:


> I am looking to take a trip out to the muskingum river on the hunt for some nice flatheads but have never fished to river before. Im looking to get a little insight. Maybe some spot and bait tips?


Check the methods/questions thread for bait tips. You won't get any exact locations from anyone but, I would recommend looking for holes with good structure right now. The dams are starting to produce mostly smaller fish now and bigger mature fish are seeking and concentrating around spawning cover. Look for undercut banks, large rock piles, large timber, and so on. A combination of these structures can produce a number of flatheads at times. The past two nights including tonight have been duds for me. During the past week, I have been getting plenty of runs but, have only connected on a couple of smaller flats. Gear up heavy or you may lose fish, the river will take them from you if you're not ready for them!


----------

